# Laptop für Schule und Studium



## thomebau (16. März 2010)

*Laptop für Schule und Studium*

Hi Leute,

ich suche einen günstigen Laptop für Schule und Studium.

Budget im Moment ca 300 €

Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen ?


Ich habe folgende Erwartungen:

mind. 2ghz Single Core oder 1,5 Ghz Dual Core
80Gb Festplatte
gute Tastatur
sehr stabiles Gehäuse (da er regelmäßig mit in die Schule muss)
eingebautes WLAN währe nett
LAN auf jeden Fall von Nöten
non glare display (ganz wichtig)
sollte sehr lange mit einer Akkuladung auskommen
vernünftige Größe (mit 12" Netbooks kann ich nix anfangen)

ansonsten bin ich für alles offen, und nicht auf eine Marke fixiert oder sowas, nur robust sollte das Teil sein, und eine lanmge Akkulaufzeit sollte er haben das ist mir sehr wichtig.

Da ich mich mit Laptops absolut nicht auskenne, hoffe ich ihr könnt mir da mal weiter helfen.

Gruß

Thomebau


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

unter 160GB HDD wirste aktuell eh nix finden  WLAN haben alle notebooks seit ner Weile.

300€ is aber echt sehr knapp. Vor allem beim Akku, denn ein halbwegs guter Akku macht allein schon 60-120€ aus... auch "robust": für so wenig Geld wird an allem gespart. Die fallen zwar nicht nach kurzer Zeit auseinander, aber es ist klar, dass du da nicht die Verarbeitung eines 800€-Businessbooks hast.


hier ein paar 15 Zöller mit bis zu 4Std Akku

ohne windows von HP: Notebooks HP 615 Compaq (VQ633EA) 160GB HDD
für 70€ mehr mit Windows und dualcore ein Lenovo: Notebooks LENOVO G550 *DUAL CORE & WIN7*
nochmal besser und weitere 10€ teurer, aber ohne Windows, auch Lenovo: Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL5 00 NRJ6FGE

Hier noch ein Lenovo für 400€ mit 14 Zoll, Akku bis zu 6Std, mit Windows: Notebooks LENOVO U450P AKTION *nur 2,1kg!*

Die Lenovo haben alle 250GB HDD.


----------



## thomebau (16. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

vielen vielen dank, ich glaube ich hab mich verliebt 

das Sl 500 wird meins...

geniales Design zum Spitzenpreis, dafür werd ich wohl meine Graka opfern müssen...

Schule geht leider vor.

HD5870 adé
SL 500 herzlich willkommen !


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

das ist aber wirklich ein guter preis... allerdings wirst du mit der akkulauleistung wohl eher keine freude haben...

wäre da ein netbook mit akkulaufleistung von 6h+ nicht angebrachter?

ich bin mit meinem MSI vollends zufrieden


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

Wenn dir das Design des SL 500 zusagt wäre vielleicht auch ein älteres T4x was für dich.
Mit dem 9-Zeller dazu sind auch 8h+ Laufzeit kein Mythos.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

...was dann doch aber gleich die 400er Marke sprengt!?

/edit: nein, tut es nicht  - dann habe ich nichts beanstandet!
^^weitermachen


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

Wozu 8 Stunden? Sowohl in der Schule als auch in den allermeisten Situationen beim Studium (außer vielleicht in den hinterletzten Höhrsäälen, bei überfüllten Studienrichtungen) sollte man, zumindestens mit einem Verteiler im Gepäck fast immer an eine Steckdose kommen

Auf dein Akku würde ich keinen Wert legen

In 4 Jahren mit einem T40 mit kaputtem Akku habe ich gelernt, dass man in der zivilisierten Welt fast immer eine Steckdose findet, man muss nur etwas flexibel sein


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

also in unserem hörsaal sind nur steckdosen beim tisch des dozenten, den würde ich aber lieber weniger auf die pelle rücken wollen! jeder setzt die prioritäten anders an! in meinen augen ist die akkuleistung aber klar kaufentscheidend!


----------



## thomebau (22. März 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Schule und Studium*

hmpf...

bei dem Sl500 hat sich leider herrausgestellt dass er doch ein glänzendes Display hat, das stand in der Produktbeschreibung bei Notebooksbilliger.de falsch.

Deshalb hab ich jetzt den hier genommen, der günstigste mit mattem Display:
Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL510 NSL7MGE

Den Rest haben meine Eltern draufgelegt , aber bis nächstes Schuljahr kommt definitiv noch ein größerer Akku dazu.
Leider ohne Fingerprintreader, aber wer brauch den schon 

@Steckdosendiskussion:

Also bei und sieht es so aus, das im Klassenzimmer nie mehr als 2 Steckdosen sind (prinzipiell neben der tafel natürlich), in den Hörsälen kann man das sowiso schonmal vergessen, da sind die einzigen Steckdosen am Pult.
Irgendwie hat meine Schule es nich so mit Strom 

Aber nächstes jahr gehts ja auch eine andere Schule und da kann das dann schon wieder ganz anders aussehen...
(Bitte lieber Gott lass es Steckdosen regnen )

Falls der Lappi nach ner halben Stunde ohne Steckdose schon schlapp macht schick ich ihn zurück und muss mir etwas aneres überlegen.

Netbook geht schonmal garnich, mit meinen Wurstfinger mach ich die Dinger nur kaputt.
Aber so ein X60 währe eine Überlegung wert...
http://www.lapstore.de/a.php/shop/lapstore/lang/x/a/2702/kw/Lenovo_Thinkpad_X60s

wenn man nur wüsste wie lange das hälkt mit dem LiIon Nachbauakku..


PS: Die Smileys hier sind echt klasse


----------

